# Governor Kaine Needs to Hear From You



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

from NRA-ILA: http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=3593


> Friday, February 29, 2008
> 
> Governor Tim Kaine (D) is currently considering two critically important self-defense bills (Senate Bill 476 and Senate Bill 436) that recently passed both chambers of the General Assembly.
> 
> ...


----------

